# Auto Overdrive OR C6 tranny?



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

What year did ford switch trannys? Im looking at a 93 F250 and im guess its a auto ovewrdrive but im not sure 
THanks Nick


----------



## bwamx (Nov 12, 2001)

Nick not 100% positive but you could of gotten a AOD tranny as far back as 87-88 .
The newer ones I belive by 93 were all over drive.
My 88 is a C6 with 165k on it .
I'll stay without overdrive.
The t-400 I had in a Chevy 2500 HD only lated 52k miles on a 50k
warrenty and GM said tough luck! ( Last New Chevy)
Also check out this link

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php

Lots of help for Fords.

BOB


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Not sure when they dropped the C6.Take a look at the shifter,and see if it has an OD position.If it does then it is an AOD,usually found behind a 5.0L.If it doesn't,and there is no OD button on the dash or end of the shifter it's a C6.If it has an OD button it is an E4OD.

The C6 was an awesome trans.The AOD isn't too bad if it's taken care of.The E4OD was pretty weak back then,but can be made pretty much bulletproof,for $$$$.


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Mines an OD trans:waving:


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Dec 21, 2002)

I had an '88 with a C-6, it was optional at that time,probably came with plow prep package or something, most had AOD.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Look at the pan, if it's the auto, it will have AO4E stamped in it. I'd stay away from this one, they are famous for short life. I had one blow 3 days over warranty, I sold it as soon as it was repaired. The C6 is a much stronger unit if you can find one. The newer style trannies found in the Super Dutys seem to be holding up well too.


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

I was wondering about the newer super duties and how the trannies whre holding up, I heard they were (4R100) revised versions of the E4OD trannies found in the older trucks. I was thinking about a new or newer truck for next season, that I would buy in the fall, I have not decided weather or not to go new or used, but the more and more I think about it the new power strokes and 5 speed autos look real nice.


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

Do not buy a 2001 with the 4R100. They are DEFECTIVE! I would not buy a new Ford with the 4R100 and gas motor. They are full of aluminum parts compared to the pre-99 trucks. Some may disagree but it is a fact that Ford has major problems with these trannies. My next Ford will be a diesel or a Chevy.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

According to Napa you could have gotten parts for and therefore a C6 tranny as late as 95. Don't know if this is really true or not. I would assume by the early ninties they were all but phased out. I could sing the praises of the C6 all day but I won't.  I love that tranny!!  Especially behind the 4.9 I6. Not exactly the fastest but good fuel economy and it could pull good. The C6 lasted forever AND shifted good. I talked to a guy with a new 6 liter diesel and the 5 speed auto. He said, "I think the tranny in this truck shifts almost as good as a C6"  Where have 20 years of research and design gone!! These trannys are great on the highway, just punch it and it goes. No downshifting, just hit the passing lane with the pedal in the carpet. Dodge 3 speed autos weren't bad either.


----------

